# windage tray/oil pan



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

On my 67 Goat. 
I have the original oil pan.
How does the windage tray mount to the oil pan?
or does it?
I expected to see some studs or mounting tabs on the inside of the pan.
There are none.
What's the deal?
Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

windage tray mounts to the bottoms of the main caps on the motor with four bolts, there are two trays a full or a 3/4 depending on year and motor, believe they are torqued at 25lbs, double check clearance with your crank counterweights before sealing pan on.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Factory gm had 2 different trays , 1 thin 1 thick , check for cracks , in addition a crank scraper will help quite a bit .


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The thing is totally missing.
How am I to know which I need?
It's a 67 400 HO
thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

believe it would be full tray on the HO, either will work though. On lower HP motors were not always installed. heres a few of the 3/4's

Pontiac Factory Windage Tray(2), w/Pan - eBay (item 270682044793 end time Dec-28-10 17:22:13 PST)

67-68-69-70 PONTIAC 3/4 LENGTH WINDAGE TRAY - eBay (item 300328655365 end time Dec-29-10 18:44:01 PST)

and an aftermarket full

New Milodon Windage Tray Pontiac V8 ALL - eBay (item 280436661375 end time Jan-03-11 22:45:48 PST)


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

allpawl66 said:


> Factory gm had 2 different trays , 1 thin 1 thick , check for cracks , in addition a crank scraper will help quite a bit .


ran a scraper on my dragster. left it off the first time i had the pan back off because i was having a hard time starting the bolts and got mad at it. didnt see any change. it was custom fit very tight clearance.:confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would run the factory full length tray. That's what comes on the '67 400. When you install it, it is very tricky to get the short segment of dipstick tube situated just right. It MUST be installed correctly. It goes on with the tray, and the tray holds it in place. Look at pictures, etc, whatever you need to do to get it right. Otherwise, you WILL be pulling the motor back out and taking the pan back off to correct your strange engine noise and dipstick issues!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

+1 GeeTee you have to turn the lower tube as you align all four bolts, first time i mounted mine it dragged on the crank because the tube was not turned just right.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Good advise guys and I thank you.
But, I thought the lower end of the dip stick tube was flush with the inner surface of the block??
ps. Is there an upper and a lower part to the tube on my 67 HO?
thank you again


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

there is a second (short turn) piece for the dipstick tube whether you have a tray or not, if no tray the tube has a two hole mount bracket that lines up to the middle main bearing cap. If you have a tray the tube is crimped so when you put the tray on it pinches it into the other tube and holds it there. You can see the small tube in the middle of this picture

Pontiac Factory Windage Tray(2), w/Pan - eBay (item 270682044793 end time Dec-28-10 17:22:13 PST)


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Most of the companies that make windage trays for the 67 GTO only make the 3/4 one.
I ordered the 3/4 and the 2 seperate tubes also from Ames Perf.
Is there any problem with using the shorter one?
I can still cancel the order......... thanks!!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Milodan makes a full windage tray for pontiacs, looks like a nice piece, i have one of their 6 qt oil pans and its a nice fit, only seen the windage trays though.


----------

